# HELP! 2006 Altima SES p0420 - New Cat or Header



## davidpaul17 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just bought a 06 altima 2.5 special edition - the previous owner just replaced the o2 sensor b/c the ses light was on. Anyways less than a week after I bought it - the ses came back on and nissan said replace the cat converter. The car has 192k on it and still runs well, but I don't know whether or not to replace the cat - 2006 Nissan Altima Catalytic Converter Manifold | eBay

or just put a header on it
any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!
thanks


----------

